# New Small Channel



## KSG (Oct 28, 2021)

Hi All,

K-S-G is a channel that takes an look at 'everyman' preps. We have some videos on how to get started as well as other concept videos. Rather than tell someone step by step how to do something, we lay down the basics and try to provide a good foothold to get started. YouTube and Odyssee are primarily mainstream subject matter; Rumble will eventually host less mainstream topics. Please check us out and see what you think.

(links and large image removed - Kauboy)


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

We're not too big on self-promoters.
Our advertising rules allow you to add links to your signature, but this kind of thread is frowned upon.
Your original message will be edited to remove links.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

KSG said:


> Hi All,
> 
> K-S-G is a channel that takes an look at 'everyman' preps. We have some videos on how to get started as well as other concept videos. Rather than tell someone step by step how to do something, we lay down the basics and try to provide a good foothold to get started. YouTube and Odyssee are primarily mainstream subject matter; Rumble will eventually host less mainstream topics. Please check us out and see what you think.
> 
> (links and large image removed - Kauboy)


Howdy. Please PM me with that link. Sounds really interesting. Thanks.


----------



## KSG (Oct 28, 2021)

Kauboy said:


> We're not too big on self-promoters.
> Our advertising rules allow you to add links to your signature, but this kind of thread is frowned upon.
> Your original message will be edited to remove links.


Apologies - won't happen again. Thanks.


----------

